# معلومات عن مكاتب أو شركات مختصة بفحص وتصوير لحام أنابيب الغاز في سوريا



## WAT (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم 
يرجى ممن لديه معلومات عن مكاتب أو شركات مختصة بفحص وتصوير لحام أنابيب الغاز في سوريا 
ان يرسل لي معلومات الإتصال بهم إن أمكن 


مع جزيل الشكر


----------

